# Very NT indeed - on the possible results of cell phone texting whilst driving



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

WARNING - This video needs to be checked by adults first please.

Trerdegar Comprehensive school (say in the USA High school), and the locoal police force in Wales have put together a video re the possible and serious results of texting on cell phones whilst drinving. 


I must stress that it must be checked before showing teens the video, who are the videos intended viewers - expand the text shown by Youtube as it explains it all.


It is on YouTube, and please make your own decision if it is safe for younger children to watch!!! Personally I would say teens who are driving, or going to be driving only.

The reasons behind it are valid, remember this is a made video, the link comes from my other website at G Scale Mad. 
Here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9krX9fHAfHM&feature=aso


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I heard about this on the radio. It's definitely a powerful message but the radio talk show hosts were speculating that teens won't change their behavior just because of a "scare tactic." Nevertheless, I'm going to make sure that _my_ daughter sees this! On a related note, last year our brick mailbox was destroyed when a car driven by a teen rammed it. She said she was looking for something she dropped but knowing the girls involved (one is the daughter of my neighbor) I'm pretty sure they were texting. Her car was totaled and our neighbor's daughter was injured (fortunately not too seriously) but we never even got an apology! I'm sure they are right back at it again (*sigh).


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I think all kids should see videos like this before getting a driver's permit/license. In fact, I think they should show the real videos the police take at the scenes of real accidents at the driver's training classes. I sat through several of them. Hand out the puke bags if you need too. The simple fact is that the carelessness mixed with the laws of physics will turn you and others into bug splat road pizza.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, while the video/film is graphic in its nature and not what one would consider to be enjoyable. However, I definitely think all young individuals preparing to get their driver license for the first time should be required to view materials such as this, and for that matter it wouldn't be a bad idea to require it of all individuals renewing their license, say on a five year cycle. The areas covered should cover more than just 'texting' too. I think we all could do with a good stiff jolt of reality every once in a while.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter.......... The video is extremely well done and to the point. The creators of this "real life drama" really get the message across... 

Thanks for posting the link...


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm glad you posted it. Some will say, "Well, kids won't listen." Some will, some won't. The ones that do, will remember.

I was driving north in heavy, fast traffic ca 1964 keeping up with the best (or worst) on an overcrowded four lane when one of these big Ford station wagons passed me, and that was saying something. (I was 20). It was stuffed full of little kids. I thought, "Oh-oh" because he swung back directly in front of me and I went to the inside lane. Just as I did I saw that Ford shudder and the tail end come up about three feet. I threw a glance as I went past and the entire inside, where the windows were up, were opaque with blood. I still remember the animal-like shrieks. He'd cut in front of me, not noticing the lane I was in was stopping hard. It was over in a second, then I was gone. Away from there.

If there was one thing amiss in that video it was the photgenic blood splotches.

As far as I'm concerned, that ought to be 'required viewing' in all high school senior classes.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Les,

You and I are about the same age. When I had Driver's Ed in 1958, we were shown films that the California Highway Patrol took after bad accidents. It saved a lot of lives for sure. Then when I was in the Army, they would show "Red Asphalt" just before we went on leave.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Gary,

I learned to drive on a farm in the southern Ozarks. I was ten when I took over mowing and raking hay, etc. My dad was a good teacher and I was a good listener. I'm aware of those films from an old Life magazine article, of all things.

The one big difference between Dad and I was, he liked to go as fast as possible, conditions permitting. That, I could never see the point of, particularly since I had to buy my own cars. I did have one case of nuttiness: I got a 1961 hardtop Chevy 327 300 horse. Dump tubes behind the front wheels, trumpets out from under the rear bumper. With that, I got to know the Highway Patrol. Were it not for the county sheriff, I'dve lost my license. Heh. I went to the sheriff (who'd known me since I was little) and said, "What'm I gonna do?" He said, "You get rid of that G*d*mned hot rod, and I'll see what I can do." I got 283 Chevy p/u the next day and took it to show him. He gave me a nasty look and said, "I'll look into that ticket." And he did.

I have always maintained that, it isn't so remarkable that 40K (?) people are killed on the highways annually. I'm astounded there aren't twice that many from watching some of the stupid things people routinely do. I think the motto of most is: "If the horn works, who needs brakes?" 

Les


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I think all automobiles should be delivered with a low power cell phone jammer so you must LEAVE the vehicle to make a call, text, email, etc. 

HANG UP THE PHONE, YOU AIN'T DRIVING A PHONE BOOTH! 

My tuppence worth. 

Bob C.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

That video clip is only a small portion of a 30 minute PSA. If you look around on YouTube, you can find some more pieces of it. It is eye opening and tragic. Not just the accident itself, but the effect it has on a wide circle of people. I'd like to see the whole 30 minutes if anyone knows where it is. 

I usually put my phone in my pants pocket when I drive. Between the car radio, the ham radios and the traffic, I never hear it ring. 

Of course, there's always the people doing other things, too. I've seen them eating breakfast, putting on makeup, fixing hair, shaving, brushing teeth, reading the paper or a book, looking through documents, typing on the computer in the other seat, changing clothes and who knows what all else.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By armorsmith on 07 Sep 2009 08:57 PM 
I think all automobiles should be delivered with a low power cell phone jammer so you must LEAVE the vehicle to make a call, text, email, etc. 

HANG UP THE PHONE, YOU AIN'T DRIVING A PHONE BOOTH! 

My tuppence worth. 

Bob C. 



Bob,

How 'bout instead of making us with a minimum of good sense pay for the idiots, we get a law passed to the effect that if a cell phone is in use during an accident, all insurance coverage is null and void. Sort of along the lines of open alcohol containers in a vehicle.

Um ... what's a 'phone booth'? (evil grin)









Les


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Les, 

Not sure where you call home, but here sunny Florida if you are involved in an automobile accident while on the cell phone (any activity) it will cost you a summons under Flroida's 'Distracted Driver' Statutes. (I believe this has been tested in the courts.) Most insurance companies will back away where a summons has been issued. 

In New Jersy, it is a primary traffic stop to be talking on the cell phone with the phone in your hand. Hands free is OK, however the phone does not dial itself. 

Maybee I am just too old fashion, but I am beginning to think our technology has exceeded the limits in personal communication. I get real tired of going to a nice place to eat with my significant other and having to listen to some inconsiderate buffoon with his 'Beep-Beep' phone disrupting my meal. 

Bob C.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We actually had that happen here in Phoenix. They proved that this teenager was texing and crossed over the line and had a head on collision. The poepole in the car she hit were Killed.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bob posted: "Maybee I am just too old fashion, but I am beginning to think our technology has exceeded the limits in personal communication. I get real tired of going to a nice place to eat with my significant other and having to listen to some inconsiderate buffoon with his 'Beep-Beep' phone disrupting my meal."

I dunno if you're old fashioned or not, but I don't like that either. Then again, we rarely go out to eat, and then only in the 'off times' because I don't like crowds. Same with traffic. I had to deal with that to get my family raised, and I'm not doing it on my own time. I do it more of late to give my wife a break. No matter what time I had to get up, or when I got home, she'd fix me a hot meal if I wanted it. I figure she's earned it.

"Manners" come from tv and the movies, along with other bad things. Yeah, I guess I'm getting old too, because I find myself wondering what the heck happened to common sense and courtesy. Though I will say, a lot of young guys will pause and hold the big glass doors for me. I thank 'em, too. Manners flow in both directions.

Texting is suicidal. Here in MO there's a law on the books, but I see about as many cell phones in use as steering wheels. Women are by no means the only offenders, either. I'd say it's half-n-half.

Les


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Five miles down the road from us, one year ago last Christmas Eve, a Polish truck driver, texting his company back in Warsaw, ran his 45-ton truck over a car containing a mother and her three children, the youngest only ten months old. They all died in the ensuing fire while the truck driver stood at the roadside and watched. 

He will be in jail for the next ten years. 

My cell-phone is OFF while I am in the car alone. 

BTW, the video by Gwent [South Wales, hence the accents] Police replicates a genuine event, in which four people lost their lives due to the stupidity and carelessness of the young driver. 

...and this is in spite of the law prohibiting the use of cell-phones whilst driving a motor vehicle of any kind. 

Even more OT, but still worth pointing out, is that in our gun club we have a total ban on operating cell-phones whilst on the shooting range. This came about after one shooter was trying to answer the phone whilst holding a loaded gun. I took the phone out of his hand, got him to clear and bench the weapon, and tore up his membership card in front of his eyes. THAT causes BIG problems here in UK, where ownership of target -type firearms is entirely dependent on being a fully paid-up and authorised member of a gun club. 

His problem, not mine. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Two old cliches come to mind - 

"You can't fix Stupid." and "There is no sense in being stupid if you can't prove it." 

"And that is all I have to say about that" - Forrest Gump 

Bob C.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have to watch "Signal 30" during driver's ed??


----------

